# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  اراده در انجام برنامه

## DokToR zAhRa

سلام بچه ها یک مشکلی دارم ممنون میشم کمکم کنید

ارادم واسه عمل به برنامه ای که میریزم پایینه :Yahoo (75): 

برناممو کامل مینویسم.لحظه به لحظشو ک باید چ کنم...

از روز بعدم خبردارم اما واسه عمل کردن بهش مشکل دارم...

معمولا چیزی ک داخل هفته میخونم خیلی نسبت ب اونی ک برنامه ریختم کمتره

نگین واقع بین نیستی :Yahoo (76): 

 چون همیشه سعی کردم تا اون حدی که در توانم هست رو داخل برنامم بنویسم و بخونم 

و در هر روز معمولا 2.3ساعتواز روزای تعطیل کامل خالی میذارم تا اگه مشکلی پیش اومد

 و نتونستم یک قسمت از برنامه رو عمل کنم اینجا جبرانش کنم.

چ کنم این اراده بره بالا و به برنامم عمل کنم؟؟؟

----------


## kouchoulou

این روش برنامه ریزی رو به کار بگیرید امیدوارم مشکلتون حل بشه.

برنامه ریزی به روش گوجه فرنگی(پومودِرو)+نرم افزار اندروید

----------


## M.Hassan

این مشکل رو بسیاری دارند از جمله من!!!
شاید یک دلیلش توجه به همه چی جز درس خوندن باشه!

----------


## JoKeR

فکر کنم هنوز به اون هدفی که داری زیاد فکر نکردی.
نیروی محرکه کنکوری ها انگیزشونه.
انگیزه شما باید انقدر قوی باشه که از برنامه ای که ریختین هم جلو بزنین و از تک تک دقایق درس خوندن لذت ببرنید.
وقتی نتیجه کنکور اعلام میشه ... وقتی میبینی رتبه خوب اوردیو پزشکی قبول شدی. ... دانشگاه تهران ... وای وای وای دهنم آب افتاد ...
 اینا همش انگیزست.

----------


## shima..

منم این مشکل رو داشتم چون همیشه استرس تموم نکردن برنامه اون روزمو داشتم! ولی از وقتی برنامه هفتگی نوشتم دیگه راحت شدم! هم ساعت مطالعم رفت بالا هم تراز آزمونم!

----------


## mona_sh365

کتابخونه برو وقتی ببینی همه در حال مطالعه هستن انگیزه می گیری

----------


## DokToR zAhRa

> فکر کنم هنوز به اون هدفی که داری زیاد فکر نکردی.
> نیروی محرکه کنکوری ها انگیزشونه.
> انگیزه شما باید انقدر قوی باشه که از برنامه ای که ریختین هم جلو بزنین و از تک تک دقایق درس خوندن لذت ببرنید.
> وقتی نتیجه کنکور اعلام میشه ... وقتی میبینی رتبه خوب اوردیو پزشکی قبول شدی. ... دانشگاه تهران ... وای وای وای دهنم آب افتاد ...
>  اینا همش انگیزست.


همیشه آخر شبا قبل خواب بهش فکر میکنم از این نظر مشکلی نیست

همون لحظه تصمیم جدی میگیرم که فردا عالی بخونم.صبش میخونم 2.3ساعت بعد یک استراحت که میذارم وسطش دیگه خراب میشه

مشکلم ارادست.دارم ولی کمه میخوام عالی باشه

یا وقتی از اتاقم میام بیرون میگم به اندازه15مین میرم یک میوه چایی چیزی میخورم برمیگردم

اما یک دفعه میبینم شده30مین شاید ساعتامون مشکل داره تند میره :Yahoo (50):  :Y (717): 

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> بعد از پخش کردن درس ها بین 2 یا  3 هفته برای ازمون
> 
> 1.برنامه روزانه بنویس نه هفتگی
> 
> 2.زمان و محدوده مطالعه رو مشخص کن.
> 
> 3.بعد از پایان زمان در نظر گرفته شده  (مثلا فصل 2 زیست 2 ساعت)میری سر درس بعد حتی اگه اون درس رو توی اون زمان مشخص تموم نکرده باشه
> 
> 4.اخر روز بعنوان تنبیه ,هر کدوم از درس هایی که نتونستی اون روز تموم کنی میخونی تا تموم بشه:yahoo (1):


واسه آزمونام برنامه هفتگی مینویسم که بدونم کدوم درسو باید داخل کدوم روز بخونم

و هرروز صبح یا شب قبلش همونو ریز میکنم.یعنی دقیق مینویسم از این ساعت تا اون ساعت فلان کار.

از این ساعت تا اون ساعت استراحت....همشو مینویسم

تنبیه رو هرچی فکر کردم چیزی به ذهنم نرسید تا دیشب که یکی از بچه ها یک چیزی بهم گفت و اجراش میکنم

اینی که گفتی آخر شب بیدار بمون و درسای اون روزو حتما تموم کن هم خوبه میسی

----------


## neonato

> سلام بچه ها یک مشکلی دارم ممنون میشم کمکم کنید
> 
> ارادم واسه عمل به برنامه ای که میریزم پایینه
> 
> برناممو کامل مینویسم.لحظه به لحظشو ک باید چ کنم...
> 
> از روز بعدم خبردارم اما واسه عمل کردن بهش مشکل دارم...
> 
> معمولا چیزی ک داخل هفته میخونم خیلی نسبت ب اونی ک برنامه ریختم کمتره
> ...


اراده و انگیزه وقتی به وجود میاد که هدف داشته باشی و هدفت رو دوست داشته باشی

----------


## DokToR zAhRa

> اراده و انگیزه وقتی به وجود میاد که هدف داشته باشی و هدفت رو دوست داشته باشی


دارم.خیلی هم دوسش دارم

اراده دارم اما ضعیفه

----------


## neonato

> دارم.خیلی هم دوسش دارم
> 
> اراده دارم اما ضعیفه


والا نمیدونم دقیقا مشکلتون چیه که بتونم بهتون کمک کنم
بهتون پیشنهاد میکنم کتاب هدف از برایان تریسی رو بخونید به من که خیلی کمک کرد یا یه کتابی با این موضوع

----------


## DokToR zAhRa

> والا نمیدونم دقیقا مشکلتون چیه که بتونم بهتون کمک کنم
> بهتون پیشنهاد میکنم کتاب هدف از برایان تریسی رو بخونید به من که خیلی کمک کرد یا یه کتابی با این موضوع


نکات مدیریت زمان در جدیدترین کتاب برایان تریسی

همین؟؟؟

----------


## neonato

> نکات مدیریت زمان در جدیدترین کتاب برایان تریسی
> 
> همین؟؟؟


نه 
یه کتابی داره به اسم «هدف»

----------


## DokToR zAhRa

> نه 
> یه کتابی داره به اسم «هدف»


سرچ کردم این اومد

----------


## JoKeR

من نمیدونم شما چطوری درس میخونی که هی میری چای و میوه میخوری میشه 30 مین.
من از 12 ظهر درو میبندم کلیدشم از پنجره میندازم بیرون واسه دادشم میگم تا 12 شب نشده درو باز نکنه حتی اگه التماسشم کردم. :Y (504): 

1 سال زحمت میکشی 100 سال راحت و آسوده زندگی میکنی.

باور کن کسی که انگیزه داشته باشه وقتش رو واسه چیزای ساده تلف نمیکنه.
اگر به هدفت علاقه مند باشی سعی میکنی که یک سره درس بخونی نه همش زنگ تفریح بندازی وسطش. :Y (487):

----------


## alishendi

> کتابخونه برو وقتی ببینی همه در حال مطالعه هستن انگیزه می گیری


کتابخونه که لا اقل برای من مناسب نیست. پر از عوامل حواس پرت کنندهو مزاحمه . البته هر کس شیوی ه ی خودشو داره .

----------


## DokToR zAhRa

> من نمیدونم شما چطوری درس میخونی که هی میری چای و میوه میخوری میشه 30 مین.
> من از 12 ظهر درو میبندم کلیدشم از پنجره میندازم بیرون واسه دادشم میگم تا 12 شب نشده درو باز نکنه حتی اگه التماسشم کردم.
> 
> 1 سال زحمت میکشی 100 سال راحت و آسوده زندگی میکنی.
> 
> باور کن کسی که انگیزه داشته باشه وقتش رو واسه چیزای ساده تلف نمیکنه.
> اگر به هدفت علاقه مند باشی سعی میکنی که یک سره درس بخونی نه همش زنگ تفریح بندازی وسطش.


اینطور نیست که هر1ساعت برم

بعد3.4ساعت خوندن که میرم یک انرژی بگیرم این میشه

----------


## soghrat

نه کتابخونه واقعا بدرد نمیخوره مخصوصا اینکه خیلی ها رعایت نمیکنن وهرنیم ساعت خوراکی میخورن وسروصداازخودشون درمیارند

----------


## ali761

> من نمیدونم شما چطوری درس میخونی که هی میری چای و میوه میخوری میشه 30 مین.
> من از 12 ظهر درو میبندم کلیدشم از پنجره میندازم بیرون واسه دادشم میگم تا 12 شب نشده درو باز نکنه حتی اگه التماسشم کردم.
> 
> *1 سال زحمت میکشی 100 سال راحت و آسوده زندگی میکنی*.
> 
> باور کن کسی که انگیزه داشته باشه وقتش رو واسه چیزای ساده تلف نمیکنه.
> اگر به هدفت علاقه مند باشی سعی میکنی که یک سره درس بخونی نه همش زنگ تفریح بندازی وسطش.


ولی اینطوری نیستا!تازه بعد کنکور سختیا شروع میشه!ولی کنکور این سختی ها رو کم میکنه!

----------


## DokToR zAhRa

> نه کتابخونه واقعا بدرد نمیخوره مخصوصا اینکه خیلی ها رعایت نمیکنن وهرنیم ساعت خوراکی میخورن وسروصداازخودشون درمیارند


آره منم زیاد حال نمیکنم با کتابخونه کلی وقت بذاری آماده شی.بری.یه ذره بخونی باید برگردی.روزای زمستونم ک کوتاهه نمیصرفه

----------


## Flicker_Of_Hope

ساعت مشخص نکن!! محدوده ــش رو مشخص کن(یعنی مثلا 1/5 ریاضی,1/5 دین و زندگی , ......) !! اونوقت اگه یه ربع استراحتت شد نیم ساعت به خودت میگی بجاش امشب یه ربع دیرتر می خوابم!!

----------


## DokToR zAhRa

> ساعت مشخص نکن!! محدوده ــش رو مشخص کن(یعنی مثلا 1/5 ریاضی,1/5 دین و زندگی , ......) !! اونوقت اگه یه ربع استراحتت شد نیم ساعت به خودت میگی بجاش امشب یه ربع دیرتر می خوابم!!


قبلا همینطوری مشخص میکردم اما میشد وقتایی که 1ساعت خوندم یک درسی رو واسه نیم ساعت یا یک ساعت بعدی 

گفتم خسته شدم الان یک درس دیگه میخونم و بعد اینو میخونم.و خیلی بد بود.2هفته اینطور رفتم نشد ولش کردم

این روشی که دارم انجام میدم خیلی کمکم کرده

----------


## Flicker_Of_Hope

> قبلا همینطوری مشخص میکردم اما میشد وقتایی که 1ساعت خوندم یک درسی رو واسه نیم ساعت یا یک ساعت بعدی 
> 
> گفتم خسته شدم الان یک درس دیگه میخونم و بعد اینو میخونم.و خیلی بد بود.2هفته اینطور رفتم نشد ولش کردم
> 
> این روشی که دارم انجام میدم خیلی کمکم کرده


منظورتو نمی فهمم؟!! یعنی برای خوندن درس باید مجبور باشی؟! :Yahoo (117): 

والا من قبلا ساعت مشخص می کردم دیدم اصلا نمی تونم!( مثلا یه روز بعد از ظهرا نیم ساعت می خوابیدم روز دیگه دو ساعت!! ). اما با محدوده مشخص کردن یه جورایی خیالم راحت بود !!

----------


## DokToR zAhRa

> منظورتو نمی فهمم؟!! یعنی برای خوندن درس باید مجبور باشی؟!
> 
> والا من قبلا ساعت مشخص می کردم دیدم اصلا نمی تونم!( مثلا یه روز بعد از ظهرا نیم ساعت می خوابیدم روز دیگه دو ساعت!! ). اما با محدوده مشخص کردن یه جورایی خیالم راحت بود !!


نه اصلا....من عاشق درسم اگه یک روز نخونم روزم شب نمیشه حتی شده خیلی کم 3ساعت

هرکی با یک روش راحته خب این روشم بیشتر رو من تاثیر گذاشت.واسه چرت بعد از ظهر من یکی که عادت کردم

یعنی سر1ساعتو20دیقه تا30دیقه بیدارم نه بیشتر نه کمتر.توجه داشته باش این چرته ها خواب عمیق نیست :Yahoo (50):  :Y (451):

----------


## niـhan

> این روش برنامه ریزی رو به کار بگیرید امیدوارم مشکلتون حل بشه.
> 
> برنامه ریزی به روش گوجه فرنگی(پومودِرو)+نرم افزار اندروید


به نظر من برنامه ریزی چرتیه
چون حواست بیشتر پرت میشه

----------


## kouchoulou

> به نظر من برنامه ریزی چرتیه
> چون حواست بیشتر پرت میشه


ممنون.شما لطف دارید.
به هر حال هرکس یه نظری داره و نظر شما هم محترمه.

----------


## NilouMH

دقیقا منم مشکل تورو دارم اگه به راه حل رسیدی به منم بگو

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

دقیقا منم مشکل تورو دارم اگه به راه حل رسیدی به منم بگو

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

دقیقا منم مشکل تورو دارم اگه به راه حل رسیدی به منم بگو

----------

